# Es facil manejar el dtmf ?



## sony (Ene 10, 2008)

hola amigos quiero comprar un integrado mt 8870 para hacer un circuito como el que biene en la pagina de pablin lo quiero hacer con  un manos libres de un celular pero tengo algunas dudas ?
tengo que cortar el cable del auricular y conectarlo en la entrada?
cuando marque el tel y marque el numero 1 en el telefono automaticamente me aparecera que mar que el 1 en codigo binario?
muchas gracias por sus respuestas
saludos.


----------



## Ivan N. (Ene 10, 2008)

Mmmm.. no estoy seguro pero creo q los celulares no usan DTMF, tengo entendido q usan un protocolo digital q luego en la central telefonica son transformadores a DTMF. Ademas dudo que puedas tomar la señal desde el audicular.


----------



## sony (Ene 10, 2008)

gracias ivan por la respuesta
acaso se tendra que hacer con una linea telefonica de casa 
es que me nacio la idea por que en you tube observe un video donde abren una chapa electrica con dos celulares por medo de este sistema dtmf
voy a buscar el video para que lo vean y comenten
saludos


----------



## Ivan N. (Ene 11, 2008)

Tendrias que investigar un poco sobre como es la parte de transimicion de datos del celular, por q como te dije no tengo una certeza absoluta al respecto. Pero q es precisamente lo que queres controlar con los DTMF decodificados? Por q si es algo que se encuentra en un lugar donde halla una linea telefonica y lo queres controlar a distancia, tranquilamente podes usar ese circuito conectado a la linea y llamas de tu celular, marcas un codigo de activacion desde tu celular tambien y con un pic verificas el codigo y controlas lo q deses, por ejemplo las luces de la casa o una alarma.
Si contas un poco que es lo q tenes pensado hacer te vamos a  poder ayudar mejor.
Saludos.


----------



## sony (Ene 11, 2008)

bueno aqui esta el blog con el video que te comentaba : http://ashishrd.blogspot.com/2007/07/cell-phone-controlled-door-latch.html
mira lo que pasa es que un fmiliar me comento que si hay manera de controlar una bomba de agua de un poso a distancia le comentaba yo que se podia controlar con un timer pero dice que lo que pasa esque el tiene que salir fuera de la ciudad y  no le daria chanse de desactivar las bombas o activarlas ya que donde esta su casa al rancho son como 4 kilometros 
bueno ami se me ocurrio esto del sistema dtmf por que inclusive el pudiera desactivar las bombas hasta por fuera de la ciudad 
inclusive el tiene linea telefonica en donde estan las bombas
me recomiendas que mejor lo aga con la linea telefonica?
otra pregunta se puede utilisar el cm 8870 y con una compueta y un relevador activar la bomba o con un plc
o me recomiendas mas el pic 
gracias por tu ayuda saludos


----------



## Ivan N. (Ene 12, 2008)

Bueno con el tema de que tiene una linea en el lugar de la bomba es mucho mas sencillo!
Yo en tu caso lo que te recomendaria es usar un decodificador DTMF conectado a la linea. El circuito no es dificl de implementar y si tenes problemas hay varios post en telecomunicaciones donde se trata el circuito. 
Por otro lado el tema de usar compuertas plc o pic depende mas de vos y de tus conocimientos. El unico problema q hay q tener en cuenta para elegir y diseñar el circuito es q seria preferible que se activara con una clave por ej #1234, siempre tratando de q el 1 digito sea # o * para tratar de q no exista algun num telefonico q empieze con la clave. Por ej si la clave para activar o desactivar fuera 1, cada vez q llames a un num telefonico con un 1 activarias y desactivarias la bomba. 
Sino se me ocurre que puedes poner un switch que active o desactive el circuito, cuando se va lo deja activado y cuando esta en el lugar y se usa el telefono lo mantiene desactivado. Eso queda a tu criterio y de ahi tb deriva el tema de si usar pic o compuertas o plc.

Ahora q ya esta mas o menso el problema discutamos el diseño:

1º Necesitas un circuito q atienda el telefono. Cuando llamas al telefono de la bomba no vas a poder ingresar ningun DTMF a la linea desde donde llamas hasta q "se atienda" el telefono y establescas la comunicacion.
Este circuito lo vi un par de veces en el foro, buscalo y probalo.

2º Necesitas el circuito DTMF. Podes usar el que posteaste mas arriba q es el de la datasheet y q esta en todos lados. Recomendacion: agrega una resistecia de 100k entre la masa del circuito y la masa de la linea telefonica.

3º Necesitas el circuito de reconocimiento de "clave". Como ya te dije fijate q es lo q mas te combiene hacer, comenta y te puedo llegar a dar una mano.

4º Probablemente necesites algun circuito de adaptacion entre la salida del circuito de reconocimiento y el actuador de la bomba, esto depende de la bomba en si y de como funcione.

Fijate las cosas q quedan por decidir y comenta q decidiste. Saludos.


----------



## picmaster (Feb 21, 2008)

Hola Ivan soy nuevo en este foro y me interesa mucho el tema de los DTMF para hacer un sistema para activar un relay via telefonica, es decir, igual al que anteriormente se describe, es importante decirte que manejo programación de pic y quisiera hacer unas preguntas referente al tema de los DTMF, mis dudas son las siguientes:

1. Hay que utilizar el telefono fijo de la linea o en su defecto la linea telefonica se conecta directamente al pic.
2. Si se utiliza el telefono fijo, cual es la señal que me indica que el telefono se encuentra repicando.
3. Como le contesto mediante el pic.
4. Y por ultimo el DTMF8870 donde se conecta su entrada.


----------



## sony (Dic 24, 2008)

yo hasta el momento no e podido echar a jalar el dtmf ayuda


----------



## santiago (Dic 24, 2008)

ese dtmf anda, y si, te sirve conectarle el manos libres del celular, que SIGUEN usando dtmf, solamente nesesitas el deco, y un circuito que te active un rele con el binario, y nada mas, sin pic, sin nada

saludos


----------



## sony (Dic 25, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> ese dtmf anda, y si, te sirve conectarle el manos libres del celular, que SIGUEN usando dtmf, solamente nesesitas el deco, y un circuito que te active un rele con el binario, y nada mas, sin pic, sin nada
> 
> saludos


bueno gracias por el comentario voy a checar el circuto de nuevo y pongo resultados ya que como pueden ver ya tengo ra to que empese con el proyecto y por alguna u otra cosa no e podido terminarlos.
no me quiero dar por vencido
saludos


----------



## pepechip (Dic 25, 2008)

Hay otra forma mejor de hacer esto, mas simple, barata, y no gastas un centimo en llamadas.

Puedes utilizar el integrado lm567 como detector de tono, utiliza el esquema adjunto.
A la mayoria de los moviles se les puede personalizar el tono de llamada, asi que podeis crearle al movil tre unicas melodias:
Una melodia en blanco, donde no reproduzca ningun tipo de sonido
Una melodia con un tono de 1Khz 
Una melodia con un tono de 3Khz

El movil lo configurais para que el tono que utilice siempre sea el tono blanco, y el tono de 1Khz y el de 3Khz lo asignais a vuestro numero personal, para que solo se reproduzca cuando llameis vosotros.

El esquema que he subido podeis conectarlo al movil mediante un conector, o bien acoplarle un microfono tipo electrec, y situarlo cerca del altavoz.

En cuanto al modo de control hay varias posibilidades:
1º utilizando solo el tono de 1khz, el circuito funcionara unicamente durante el tiempo que dure la llamada

2ª Utlizando solo el tono de 1khz, acoplar la salida a un temporizador para que el solo se desconecte al tiempo preestablecido.

3ºCon un solo tono, acoplar la salida a un biestable, asi la primera llamada conecta el circuito, y la segunda desconecta. Solo recomiendo utilizar este sistema si podemos verificar de alguna forma en que posicion se encuentra.

4º Utilizando 2 circuitos identicos, uno detecta el tono de 1khz y el otro el tono de 3Khz. 
El circuito de 1khz podemos utilizar un rele con 2 circuitos, de modo que un circuito lo utilizamos para controlar la carga, y el otro para realizar un enclavamiento sobre el propio rele para que se quede continuamente activado. (tambien podemos sustituir el transistor que excita al rele por un tiristor).
El detector de tono de 3Khz lo utilizamos para quitarle la excitacion al rele del otro detector.
Este modo de operar es el mas seguro, pero tiene el inconveniente que tenemos que utilizar 2 telefonos para dar la orden.


Los tonos de llamada podeis  utilizar cualquier generador de señales que hay circulando libremente por internet. (en mi web en el apartado de programas podeis bajarlo), y junto a la grabadora de sonidos que incorporan casi todos los ordenadores que utilizan windows, generais el tono deseado.
Luego el tono solo es cuestion de pasarlo al movil, bien por cable, infrarrojos o bluetooth. O bien si el movil utilizado no dispone de estas caracteristicas siempre queda la opcion de pedirle a un amigo que nos lo envie por SMS.


----------



## sony (Dic 27, 2008)

gracias pepe chip esta interesante  el diseño tu lo as usado


----------



## pepechip (Dic 28, 2008)

El esquema del detector de tono lo copie de un intercomunicador el cual utiliza el tono de 1,6Khz para accionar un zumbador.  (en el datasheet viene el mismo esquema)
El Lm567 dispone salida a colector abierto, que puede controlar cargas de hasta 100 mA.
Los tonos de llamada ya los tengo generados y metidos en mi movil, no los subi al foro por superar la capacidad permitida.
Todo el conjunto aun no lo he implementado por falta de tiempo, pero tiene que ir bien por huev........
En mi coche tengo montada una alarma  gsm realizada con un movil viejo que disponia, y cuando pueda le incluire este circuito para parar el motor o bien para accionar una sirena, asi cuando se me active la alarma decido si me busco la ruina peleandome con el chorizo o bien me limito a hacer sonar la sirena.


----------



## sony (Dic 28, 2008)

gracias pepe chip te comento que ya quedo el problema del dtmf y espero pronto relisar el proyecto que me mostraste por que suena muy interesante saludos.


----------



## drriv (Mar 16, 2011)

hola a todos buenas tardes y desde ya gracias por su ayuda...
He estado leyendo los post q hay sobre los DTMF ya que es un tema muy interesante. 
Ahora me explico, lo que se desea o deseo hacer es: controlar "X" objetos eléctricos a distancia por medio de un celular (ya que se tiene gran cobertura), para la cual necesito dos celulares (uno con el cual hare la llamada y otro el cual la reciba y esté conectado al circuito de control) y un decodificador de tonos, por lo que veo el mas usado es el CM8870. Supongo que para decodificar los tonos por medio del CM8870, se debe de alguna manera contestar la llamada (por medio de un circuito que simule que se presiono la tecla contestar o usando la opcion de contestar automaticamente)
Tengo algunas dudas:
Supongamos que presionando la tecla "2" del teclado del celular que realiza la llamada se prenda un foco (por ejemplo)
 1) Una vez de que el celular receptor haya sido contestado, recien se tiene que presionar la tecla "2" ?
 2) otra cosa, tambien he leido que se puede activar algo por medio del vibrador del celular, hoy abri un celular y le saque el vibrador, le aplique voltaje (algo de1.5 dc) y empezo a funcionar, supongo que cuando el celular recibe una llamada, polariza al vibrador y por lo tanto se active, entonces se me ocurre extender un cablecito desde el vibrador  hacia una etapa electronica que haga posible el control de cualquier otra carga, es posible eso?
 3) con repecto al DTMF que mas me interesa, su funcionamiento parece ser simple, pero hay algo que no entiendo:
     ¿que es exactamente lo que va conectado en los pines 2 y 3 del CM8870?, supongo que es el "parlantito" del celular receptor, si es asi, por lo que vi en el celular que desarme, esa parlantito tiene dos contactos que se unen a la placa del celular por medio de dos pequeños  resortes, ahora si mi suposicion es correcta, es indiferente la posicion de los contactos del parlantito  al CM8870?

http://cms.teotrack.com/images/Cache/7D56x900y900.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_R7o3lst9P...AAK0/xjPVrxl1dbQ/s1600-h/cellPhoneDiagram.gif
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/decdtmf/index.htm


PORFAVOR ACLARENME ESAS DUDAS, muchas gracias nuevamente


----------

